# Share An Album with TC



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rufus Wainwright - Rufus Wainwright

Share an album, any genre, you love to help expand our horizons!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


>


Grabbing my attention from the get go, thank you!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tibbetts is a guitarist from Minneapolis. He has recorded about a dozen albums mostly on ECM. I like his first album too, which is on the Cuneiform label. This is the lead off track.






PS It sounds a lot better on the CD. The YT uploads sound crappy.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here is a cover album of Bill Withers songs and I like it! I tried really hard not to share "Deep Calleth Upon Deep" by Satyricon, since that might be to hard for folks to care about!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Keneally is another wonderful guitarist and composer that is too little appreciated. This amazing piece is in two parts. Acoustic followed by electric.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This 1958 Vanguard LP gives us the earth-shaking basso profundo of Paul Robeson, beautifully and simply recorded, singing a wonderful collection of spirituals, hymns (Blake's _Jerusalem_ was never better sung), and anthems. _Deep River, Water Boy, John Brown's Body_, etc. will have you singing along. Not available on YouTube; never converted to CD as far as I know--what a pity!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> View attachment 111902
> 
> 
> This 1958 Vanguard LP gives us the earth-shaking basso profundo of Paul Robeson, beautifully and simply recorded, singing a wonderful collection of spirituals, hymns (Blake's _Jerusalem_ was never better sung), and anthems. _Deep River, Water Boy, John Brown's Body_, etc. will have you singing along. Not available on YouTube; never converted to CD as far as I know--what a pity!


lol, you made it hard!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> View attachment 111902
> 
> 
> Paul Robeson... what a pity!


How this great American was dishonored and blacklisted by the institutional, media, and political bigots and fascists in this country. A true, uncompromising artist he was.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This album is very unique and brilliant.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Keneally is another wonderful guitarist and composer that is too little appreciated. This amazing piece is in two parts. Acoustic followed by electric.


I've loved all your recommendations thus far!


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Click on the above link - to the right of the page are the rest of the videos which comprise the album as a whole.

"Captain Beyond is the self-titled debut album by Captain Beyond, released in 1972, featuring former members of Iron Butterfly, Deep Purple, Johnny Winter, and Rick Derringer. The album cover for the U.S. release included 3-D artwork (using lenticular printing). The album was dedicated to the memory of Duane Allman, who Captain Beyond drummer Bobby Caldwell had played with in an informal capacity.

Captain Beyond is unique among guitar-driven hard rock albums in that it contains a wide range of influences, including Latin and jazz, often with various time signatures and a broad range of dynamics within the same song. Most of the album consists of three medleys of tightly arranged interconnected songs. The first starts with "Dancing Madly Backwards (on a Sea of Air)" and ends with "Myopic Void". The second starts with "Thousand Days of Yesterdays (Intro)" and ends with "Thousand Days of Yesterdays (Time Since Come and Gone)". The third starts with "I Can't Feel Nothin' (Part 1)" and finishes the album. Songs flow directly into each other without any lag time between selections, a feature that is shared with other more progressive bands of the era such as Moody Blues and Jethro Tull.

All of the songwriting was credited to lead vocalist Rod Evans and drummer Bobby Caldwell. However, the songs were in fact written by the group as a whole. Due to their still binding contracts with Iron Butterfly, guitarist Larry "Rhino" Reinhardt and bassist Lee Dorman could not be listed as songwriters on this record for legal reasons."


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Bill Nelson of Be Bop Deluxe really didn't care much for being a guitar player and yet this is what he sounded like... just imagine what it would have been like had he actually liked being a guitar player...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Another interesting muti layered guitar tune that I've always enjoyed. Mike Miller has worked with Chick Corea, and he was a member of the Zappa repertoire ensemble, Banned From Utopia.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is probably my favorite Tibbetts tune. If you have a streaming service look for this album. Many consider it his best work. The title is simply, Yr.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Brian Setzer - Songs From Lonely Avenue


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a huge Tibbets and Keneally fan! I believe I own everything by these 2 artists.

I'll start with Eskaton - 4 Visions, from France.

01. Eskaton 00:00
02. Atentte 10:28
03. Ecoute 20:43
04. Pitié 33:38
05. Le cri 42:22






The first track alone, is near orgasmic!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


>


I listened to this entire album last night, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

One of the more creative Brazilian jazz/fusion/avant garde albums of the 1970s.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> One of the more creative Brazilian jazz/fusion/avant garde albums of the 1970s.


I really enjoy the Return to Forever Anthology album, which this slightly reminds me of, but I find that more out of the box than this.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Keneally is another wonderful guitarist and composer that is too little appreciated. This amazing piece is in two parts. Acoustic followed by electric.


Just put this album on, enjoyed the track you shared very much.

*I'm not enjoying the vocal track as much*


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

A link which leads to each of the 36 songs - 




" Anticipating the "world music" trend of the 1980s, it features funk, reggae, jazz, gospel, rockabilly, folk, dub, rhythm and blues, calypso, disco, and rap."

Robert Christgau wrote in The Village Voice, "If this is their worst-which it is, I think-they must be, er, the world's greatest rock and roll band"...


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

I bought this recording when it first came out. Kayhan Kalhor is one of the greatest composers/musicians of the Persian classical music tradition. Have a listen.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding

Headphones, eyes closed. That's the way to listen to it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Beck - Midnight Vultures






I think what makes this album so great, aside from the music, is that the concept can be interpreted as satire or indulgence. Very clever!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Such a great band, and I prefer this OG lineup. This is their latest record, and they will be touring this year, I hope to catch them.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Studio Ghibli Piano Soundtrack-Full Album


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This has to be one of my favourite non-classical albums


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes, that and Inner Mounting Flame are great!


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

There isn't a lot said about Delbert McClinton on TC non-classical. So let me introduce him to you, if you haven't heard of him.

Here is,possibly, his greatest CD, _Never Been Rocked Enough_.









If you like great rhythm and blues, this CD is really solid from start to finish. Here are three tracks from the CD.

Here is a great upbeat song delivered extremely well by Delbert and company.






This is a great cover of a John Hiatt song.






And the third one is a terrific blues tune to let you hear the great voice of Delbert McClinton.






I can't recommend this CD enough. It is a top of the list desert island disc.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mars Volta - Frances the Mute


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Edgar Winter, White Trash. Awesome Album!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

The wonderful Duke of Norfolk (Adam Howard). This is a beautiful record, all the more enjoyable because he sent me some chocolate to compensate for a delay in production


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rach Man said:


> There isn't a lot said about Delbert McClinton on TC non-classical. So let me introduce him to you, if you haven't heard of him.
> 
> Here is,possibly, his greatest CD, _Never Been Rocked Enough_.
> 
> ...


It's poppy, but irresistible.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Edgar Winter, White Trash. Awesome Album!


Well that first tracks really grabs your ears!  What a voice.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Edgar Winter, White Trash. Awesome Album!


Sounds a lot like Sly and the Family Stone.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If you like that one, you'll love this one too. Totally insane rendition of Tobacco Road on this (starting at 30:20):


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> If you like that one, you'll love this one too.


_This is an old one by Otis Redding._ Jerry Lacroix was really hot on vocals on this entire album. But listen to this because _I got something to tell ya_


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

[video=dailymotion;x4srsug]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4srsug[/video]

mercy love can make you happy full album


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Mamas and the Papas - Greatest Hits,
01- I Call Your Name 00:00
02- Monday Monday 02:34
03- Somebody Groovy 05:36
04- ''No Salt On Her Tail'' 08:49
05- Trip, Stumble And Fall 11:36
06 - Go Where You Wanna Go 14:17
07- Spanish Harlem 16:46
08- Hey Girl 20:07
09- California Dreamin' 22:37
10- Got A Feeling 25:22
11- You Baby 28:33
12- Dancing Bear' 30:56
13- In Crowd 35:07
14- Straight shooter 38:19
15- Do you wanna dance 41:17
16- Words of love 44:23

Never boring.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Shirley Collins - The Power of True Love Knot (1968)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Aranis - Made in Belgium II

Really good Belgian avant-prog band, with amazing musicianship.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, I caught the end of the old movie "The French Connection" which had some sort-of-freaky soundtracks and when the credits came up..BOOM...Don Ellis!! I only have had one of his LPs (since it first was issued) but it's a great one. I had not played that record in some time but here it is. Before listening, you might want to know more about Don Ellis. So here's Wiki's bio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Ellis

Now his album: Autumn


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Terry Riley and John Cale - Church of Anthrax (1971)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Ota Petřina ‎- Super-robot - 1978


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Načeva - Možnosti tu sou... 1994


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Už Jsme Doma - Hollywood 1993


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Vasks said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I caught the end of the old movie "The French Connection" which had some sort-of-freaky soundtracks and when the credits came up..BOOM...Don Ellis!! I only have had one of his LPs (since it first was issued) but it's a great one. I had not played that record in some time but here it is. Before listening, you might want to know more about Don Ellis. So here's Wiki's bio
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Ellis
> 
> Now his album: Autumn


Oh, yes yes yes. Great band, great album. I was fortunate to hear the band live on a number of occasions. Don Ellis died far too young from a heart condition. He had an extraordinary ability to play in different time signatures.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Great new release!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

one of my favorite prog rock albums is In The Land Of Grey And Pink, and the best track is probably Nine Feet Underground (though it is not so catchy as some other songs on the album such as In the Land of Grey and Pink)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

*Melt-Banana - Fetch 2013*

noise rock from Japan...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Larry Coryell - guitar
L. Subramaniam - violin

I finally got hold a CD copy of this beautiful album. Mostly solo acoustic guitar plus one piano track, and this duo.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

A very important album for me, and what cover art! I heard that Paul McCartney also liked these guys.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Colorblind people can't read that...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ever wanted to be into a Danish band that sound like a mix between Johnny Cash and Metallica with some 60s influences and a bit of thrash thrown into the mix? Ive been into this lot for over 10 years and still love them but this is their greatest album, IMO. Theyre getting much more popular these days after touring extensively in the USA and Europe supporting a lot of big rock bands.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Colorblind people can't read that...


Incredible String Band - The 5000 Spirits or the Layers of the Onion


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This album is really good:


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Igorrr - Savage Sinusoid (2017)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savage_Sinusoid

Recommended to me by an acquintance... I really liked it...Crazy combination of styles, that works!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Malena Muyala / Viajera


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

First studio album from Johnny Winter after teaming up with Rick Derringer (formerly of the McCoys "Hang on Sloopy"). Also Johnny's only album that does not have a lick of blues on it. Great album too.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A talented instrumental rock quartet from Canada that I've been listening to for over a dozen years now. I recommend their albums Kaleidoscope, and Episodes. Their music contains elements of jazz, modern rock, and touches of metal. It's a great fusion of styles which produces an appealing group sound.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

If you like music with the pop sensibilities of the Kinks and interesting vocals and arrangements like the Byrds you might like this band. All the tracks to their first album are found in this setlist:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Los Colognes - The Wave


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Jiří Stivín ‎- Status Quo Vadis


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> This album is really good:


I've got 24 Scofield albums, but I never did pick up that one. I have the live CD w/ MM&W.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Last week I completed the Wire trifecta with the addition of the Pink Flag 40th Anniversary reissue. Colin Newman is quoted that he was a big fan of Free and Paul Rodgers which sent me off to Spotify to retrieve some old Free as I was also a fan - not Bad Company, but the group that came before known pretty much for one song All Right Now..

Fire and Water, and Heartbreaker may be considered Free's best albums but this is the one I've been listening too. Now my head is full of earworms that have been woken up from over 40 years of rest. So I pass them on to the forum here in hopes that I can "Free" myself ...

Doesn't seem the whole album is available, but here's a track...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just got this yesterday. Stryper before they became Stryper. Many of the tracks are the same as on their first Stryper album, Yellow and Black Attack (Y&BA). The record company wanted to simply package this demo as their first album, but a woman stepped fourth with $100,000 for them to do it right, so they produced the studio album. Y&BA shares perhaps 6 songs with this demo, though one song is done more like a ballad on Y&BA whereas is a rock version on this. So, this is raw Stryper as they played it without studio manipulations.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Sweet Smoke -Just a poke (1970)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

First track below. *Click this link* for you tube that should sequentially play through the album.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Clicking on link leads to complete album...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Clicking on link leads to complete album...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tony Bennett Greatest Hits Full ALbum - Best Songs Of Tonny Bennett 2018


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

One of my favorite all-time albums is the Talking Heads _Little Creatures_. I don't think that it received all of the recognition that it deserved. It is fantastic from start to finish, with a spectacular finish that makes you satisfied, with a perfect, "Aw. Thank you." ending.

There are nine songs on the album, all very good. I'll place links for four of the songs, with the ending song, "Road to Nowhere", which has the finish that I tried to describe above.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The most underrated musical of all time (even after three well-reviewed Broadway mountings).

This is the original, starring Barbara Cook (the original Cunegonde AND Marion the Librarian).

Based on "The Shop Around the Corner."


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

All Taps on Earth. Swedish prog that came out late in 2018.

It kind of meanders a bit, but the great parts are hold up on their own, and are darkly beautiful. Top notch musicianship abounds.

Might appeal to fans of King Crimson, GG, Goblin, Il Balletto di Bronzo, even some Genesis.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Carpenters Greatest Hits Collection (Full Album) | The Carpenter Songs | Best Songs of The Carpenter


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

